# Neocymatics hybrid strings library for kontakt *september demo*



## MariosParadisis (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello to all the friends of VI,

I make this thread as a continuation of http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26259 so I can gather all the demos in one post and constantly update with new ones.
I apologize for delaying in posting new demo videos but I had injured both my hands which kept me away from playing any music.

*Update 9/9/2012 - New Demo*

...Autumn is at hand, so it's time for some deeply emotional melodies 
Everything is performed live. Any feedback is always appreciated. Enjoy...





*Update 1/8/2012 - New Demo*

Last month I got many requests for making some Classical music videos and not only Ethnic! So, here's the first of a series,* Tchaikovsky's "Swan Lake"* theme, performed in real-time with _Live Strings_ instrument. Please, notice the lyrical Legato-Vibrato combination that is succeeded by using the Pitch Wheel. Also, I should make clear that some notes not being 100% in tune was made on purpose and it's not an intonation problem of the actual samples. Even professional violinists don't play all notes perfectly tuned so I did the same 

Please feel free to give any opinions on the video, hope you enjoy!




In this new demo I play _Historia de un Amor_, one of my favorite compositions, full of emotion and expressiveness. Please, don't be too judgmental on the arrangement, my purpose was to catch the feeling of the moment, so any planning/rehearsing would ruin this. For this performance I have used two instruments from Hybrid Strings (Electric Strings and Studio Strings) and a piano.

Please, choose HD for better sound quality.



Next are two live performances, in the Ethnic genre, that aim to show the real-time expressiveness of H.S.
You will notice the exteniseve use of Harmonic Resonances, commonly heard in Traditional, Folk and Oriental music.





And lastly, this is a theme from the LOTR Soundtrack, using solely H.S. without any effect processing outside Kontakt, except of a limiter.



Thanks for watching, your comments are always welcomed and any support is highly appreciated 

For all the details, features and highlights of Hybrid Strings please visit this link on our website: http://neocymatics.com/index.php/products/2012-05-20-03-29-48


Kindest Regards,

Marios
Neocymatics


----------



## Ed (Jul 13, 2012)

How?????

Is it really easy to play??


----------



## MariosParadisis (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

Hello Ed,

I'm afraid I cannot answer to this question because it all depends on the player.
I guess there's a learning curve, but this applies to everything, practice makes it better and Hybrid Strings are not an exception to this motto.
Off-course being the dev makes it very easy for me to play, but for a "first-timer" some practice is required in order to have great results.

Hope I helped


----------



## Ed (Jul 13, 2012)

I meant to write is it as easy as it *looks *to play :D No keyswitches or anything? Just wobble the modwheel/pitch bend?

It seems like it could do some dirty electric fiddle stuff like here really well, what do you think?



So much of what makes a good electric strings is what amps and effects you put through it (like guitars I guess) so if the recordings are good I think theres a lot of scope for different sounds here.


----------



## MariosParadisis (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

Yes, this can be reproduced 100%. Just plug an amp sim and you are ready to go.

There is full vibrato control (intensity and speed) via aftertouch.

In these videos no key-switching is used, indeed. The purpose was to make an expressive V.I. that can be fully functional and flexible during live performance, that's why we combined everything in one patch for each instrument, to avoid all the hassle with endless patch combinations and midi programming, just to make a solo line. Personally, I am obsessed with "capturing" momentary emotions during live performances so you can clearly understand why we went this way developing H.S.


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

This sounds pretty dang good.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



Jeffrey Peterson @ Sat Jul 14 said:


> This sounds pretty dang good.



+1


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 14, 2012)

Interesting.

I was wondering why it says 'amplitude' on the GUI? 
Aren't you controlling pitch and vibrato with the modwheel? Amplitude refers to volume, not pitch or vibrato, or am I missing something here?


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

Hey Mario, a marketing tip that you may want to consider is an introductory price of $50-$100 just for the first month.

Your probably laughing at me right now which fine, but considering your a newer(lesser known) company and a new product $300+ is just too much for me and probably a lot of people here to consider realistically.

But if you had the price for $50-$100 you would get a ton of sales, me included and these people would create a "buzz" for your product if its good. There would be a lot of talk about it on the forums. And I could be wrong but at $300+ it will take you a lot longer to create that "buzz". Get your company out there with a bang, and you will see more $300+ sales after the introductory price ends. I guarantee you that. That is if the product is good, which it sounds like it is.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



Jeffrey Peterson @ Sun Jul 15 said:


> Hey Mario, a marketing tip that you may want to consider is an introductory price of $50-$100 just for the first month.
> 
> Your probably laughing at me right now which fine, but considering your a newer(lesser known) company and a new product $300+ is just too much for me and probably a lot of people here to consider realistically.
> 
> But if you had the price for $50-$100 you would get a ton of sales, me included and these people would create a "buzz" for your product if its good. There would be a lot of talk about it on the forums. And I could be wrong but at $300+ it will take you a lot longer to create that "buzz". Get your company out there with a bang, and you will see more $300+ sales after the introductory price ends. I guarantee you that. That is if the product is good, which it sounds like it is.



Hmmmm. 

Heavyocity's first lib was $399.00

Audiobro's first lib was $1199 (I think)

You can't undercut yourself too much just to create a quick "buzz". Besides, creating a buzz does not always work.

Cheers.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 14, 2012)

I bought this a while ago. I did because I wanted a authentic fiddle sound for some jazz recordings (kind of django reinhard). Of course, I didn't expect it to be as good as a real instruments. Judging from the demos I even anticipated it not to be really great, as I heared some phasing going on. However, since there probably is a very long time until sample modeling strings are gonna happen, I pulled the trigger.
I can't say I totally regret to buy it, because there could be some use for it from time to time, but it certainly doesn't do a good job as a jazz fiddle!  It is far away from the results I get from sample modeling stuff, although we will have to wait how good they will get their strings when the time comes. But I am pretty sure, they will be lots better than this. So, yes! I think the price is well beyond what I would expected to get ... Sorry to be so harsh, Mario, but I was a little more than underwhelmed. If it would only be half as good as sample modelling, I would have praised your products to the heavens! Maybe you can work on some things:
- no vibrato after pitchbend
- some notes (even some ranges of the instrument) sound really ugly and disconnected to the other notes
- IMO it would be better to have seperate Violin and cello. Maybe a hybrid is ok for the e-version. But studio/live strings should cover at least those two instruments for the sake of their tonal colors in different ranges
- the Xfading to harmonics is certainly a great idea, but it doesn't sound consistent and for some notes artificial


----------



## bryla (Jul 14, 2012)

OSR first lib was 300+


----------



## mark812 (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

Cinematic Strings - $800.


----------



## williemyers (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



RiffWraith @ Sat Jul 14 said:


> Audiobro's first lib was $1199 (I think)


correct....


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



RiffWraith @ Sat Jul 14 said:


> Jeffrey Peterson @ Sun Jul 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mario, a marketing tip that you may want to consider is an introductory price of $50-$100 just for the first month.
> ...




Audiobro Strings are a full ensemble string section. 

These are solo strings. Spitfires solo strings are about $250. EW violin $100.

Research the thread's product before posting Jeff.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



Jeffrey Peterson @ Sun Jul 15 said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Audiobro Strings are a full ensemble string section.
> 
> ...



I know what those are dude. I was responding to your initial post, which spoke only of price, not of size nor content. It's not like you said, "for a lib of this size you should..." So I was responding only of price, not of size nor content. 

You also spoke of the price point, with this being an initial release. Then in your next post you go on to say: _Spitfires solo strings are about $250. EW violin $100._ Those are not initial releases - both devs already have previous libs and a "following" - and you have thereby contradicted yourself.

Try re-reading your post and understand what it is you said before telling someone else what to do.


----------



## MariosParadisis (Jul 14, 2012)

R. Soul @ Sat Jul 14 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I was wondering why it says 'amplitude' on the GUI?
> Aren't you controlling pitch and vibrato with the modwheel? Amplitude refers to volume, not pitch or vibrato, or am I missing something here?



R.Soul, the "Amplitude" knob controls the amplitude of the instrument together with many other affected parameters (saturation, colour, vibrato intensity etc.) . Pitch is controlled via pitch bend wheel and vibrato via after-touch.


*FriFlo*,

As far as I remember you wanted H.S. for a gypsy jazz recording, so judging from what people say about our video demos on gypsy Latin and gypsy traditional styles I guess that it would suit your needs. I feel sorry if it didn't but you should have contacted us and be sure, I would help you succeed in your goal.
Anyway, give some time to explore H.S. and experiment, as it can produce great results, or all the people commenting this way on our demos must be wrong.

Concerning the things that you mention:
Vibrato while pitch-bending is something that we did on purpose because it makes a great job on "pronouncing" important notes (and it is controlled via the "Amplitude" knob). If you need non-vibrato bends it can still be done with low velocities on legato mode with the same result.
Nevertheless, if for any reason you find this such a big problem, please, inform me and I will create patches without this feature for you. We want our customers to be satisfied and I, personally, will try to do my best towards that direction. I don't care about spending my time on tweaking H.S. or advising musicians how to use H.S. because this was my point from the beginning: a V.I. that would help musicians expressing their feelings through it, as I do.

About the separate instruments, Hybrid Strings was named that way because it does not consist of separate instruments but of _Hybrid_ String Instruments. It was a matter of development approach but you already knew that before your purchase, so I guess you don't blame us for this one.

Excuse my long answer and feel free to email us for assistance on improving your experience with H.S. as I really respect anyone's support to our creations. We always answer within 2-3 hours or less to every question, problem or request.


*Jeffrey Peterson*,

I never laugh at suggestions; on the contrary, I listen to whatever anyone has to say and keep it in mind.
Personally, I am not involved into marketing, I am just an artist and I see things through the prism of romanticism and not the one of profit, so, I am not the right person to argue on what you are saying, honestly. If people find any other product cheaper and better than H.S. they are free to choose it, that's the law of the market and I have no problem with that at all.

That's all for tonight; please, read this post with a positive stance as I am a low-profile person who doesn't like internet arguments at all. For any help or questions you can always send an email to [email protected] and we will reply as fast as possible.

Kindest Regards to all the posters and thanks for any supportive comments.

Marios
Neocymatics


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



RiffWraith @ Sat Jul 14 said:


> Jeffrey Peterson @ Sun Jul 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm.
> ...



Sure I did Jeff. o-[][]-o I would like to help you understand exactly what is going on Jeff but I'm afraid it will do not good.



MariosParadisis @ Sat Jul 14 said:


> *Jeffrey Peterson*,
> 
> I never laugh at suggestions; on the contrary, I listen to whatever anyone has to say and keep it in mind.
> Personally, I am not involved into marketing, I am just an artist and I see things through the prism of romanticism and not the one of profit, so, I am not the right person to argue on what you are saying, honestly. If people find any other product cheaper and better than H.S. they are free to choose it, that's the law of the market and I have no problem with that at all.
> ...



Sounds good Mario! Thanks for the reply


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

This library sounds interesting! But...

Marios, a marketing tip that you may want to consider is an introductory price of 50-100 cents just for the first month.

Your probably laughing at me right now which fine, but considering your a newer(lesser known) company and a new product $300+ is just too much for me and probably a lot of people here to consider realistically.

But if you had the price for 50-100 cents you would get a ton of sales, me included and these people would create a "buzz" for your product if its good. There would be a lot of talk about it on the forums. And I could be wrong but at $300+ it will take you a lot longer to create that "buzz". Get your company out there with a bang, and you will see $300+ in sales after the introductory price ends. I guarantee you that. That is if the product is good, which it sounds like it is.

With $300 you could buy a new xbox or two used ones. Or food for two weeks if you're single. Anyways I don't even want a free copy for helping you.

Signed,

Your guardian angel


----------



## Ed (Jul 15, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes Mario, thanks for keeping it civil! As soon as I have the time for it I will post some examples here and get in touch with you. A patch or keyswitch for pichbend without the vibrato would be a great idea. I was to much in hurry to contact you and figure out how to make it work. But I think I managed to see all the features in this instrument and was not happy enough with the sound to use it in the tracks. I needed a rather dry upfront sound. Maybe the reverb helps to make it usable ...


----------



## Ed (Jul 15, 2012)

Its probably asking too much to be able to get it to sound like this, apparently Harry Gregson-Williams' instrumentalist I forget the name has a very unique sound and playing style so wouldnt be surprised if it couldn't.

Buuuut... how close could it get to this electric violin?


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

I don't appreciate that Choco, and I don't appreciate you Ed for encouraging bad behavior. If you don't agree then that's fine, but the suggestion was directed to Mario.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

Sorry for the bad behavior. I don't have a background in marketing and yeah it's a dick move to try to tell a developer how to sell their product. No dinner for me tonight! And Ed's TV time has been slashed for the coming week.

Hope the library does well, it sounds good.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



choc0thrax @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> and yeah it's a dick move to try to tell a developer how to sell their product.



:mrgreen:


----------



## Lilainjil (Jul 15, 2012)

Ed @ Sun Jul 15 said:


> Its probably asking too much to be able to get it to sound like this, apparently Harry Gregson-Williams' instrumentalist I forget the name has a very unique sound and playing style so wouldnt be surprised if it couldn't.
> 
> That would be Hugh Marsh.


----------



## RyBen (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

Wow, very nice library. I played the first demo and was impressed immediately.

This is certainly on my wish-list, right next to SM Horn. This would change my writing style immensely because LASS lacks this sort of a romantic expression in the solo instruments. I love it.


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 15 said:


> Sorry for the bad behavior. I don't have a background in marketing and yeah it's a dick move to try to tell a developer how to sell their product. No dinner for me tonight! And Ed's TV time has been slashed for the coming week.
> 
> Hope the library does well, it sounds good.



You think my suggestion was a "dick move"? Read my suggestion and then read your last 2 posts. Who is being more of a "dick" here you or me? My post was a professional suggestion, your posts are a personal attack of sarcasm.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

I have received some reports on this thread. 

I can see why Jeffrey is upset but I can also see why someone would take offense with suggesting a developer ask considerably less for a product with no idea how much time and effort went in to bringing his creation to fruition.

At VI we have always leaned to letting things go and that policy will continue.

Move on and let this thread be about a very interesting new library.


----------



## screws (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



Craig Sharmat @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> Move on and let this thread be about a very interesting new library.



Amen.


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



Jeffrey Peterson @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> choc0thrax @ Sun Jul 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the bad behavior. I don't have a background in marketing and yeah it's a dick move to try to tell a developer how to sell their product. No dinner for me tonight! And Ed's TV time has been slashed for the coming week.
> ...



Ok moving on just after I say I was talking about myself. My suggestion was a dick move, not yours. Yours was great!

OK I'm gone!


----------



## bimberl (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

I just wanted to chime in here to say I think this is a really good library that fills a gap in the market. My interest is in being able to mock up modern David Campbell-type string arrangements (Think "Paper Tiger", by Beck, or "Anti-Pioneer", by Feist. Apparently I only listen to one-name artists...) and this comes a lot closer than anything else I've heard. Very intuitive to play. 

Just thought I'd add my voice to the mix since the only post from a user thus far was negative, though respectfully so. The price is high enough to make this something other than a no-brainer, but after ten minutes of playing around I have no regrets.


----------



## quantum7 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



Jeffrey Peterson @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> My post was a professional suggestion, your posts are a personal attack of sarcasm.



With comments like this towards RiffWraith:



Jeffrey Peterson @ Mon Jul 11 said:


> I would like to help you understand exactly what is going on Jeff but I'm afraid it will do not good.



you do not exactly sound professional yourself with YOUR personal attacks. :roll:

That said, I also think $300 may be a little steep, but developers should price THEIR products the way the THEY see fit. If Marios doesn't sell many copies at $300 I'm sure he has the intelligence to adjust that price.


----------



## MariosParadisis (Jul 16, 2012)

Ed @ Sun Jul 15 said:


> Its probably asking too much to be able to get it to sound like this, apparently Harry Gregson-Williams' instrumentalist I forget the name has a very unique sound and playing style so wouldnt be surprised if it couldn't.
> 
> Buuuut... how close could it get to this electric violin?



Hello *Ed*,

I will give it a shot tomorrow to see how close I can get to this and let you know.

@ *bimberl*,

Thank you very much for your feedback; if 10 minutes of playing are enough to find Hybrid Strings a "really good library" then when you start to explore it deeply you will be really rewarded with much more exciting results, I assure you on that! 

@ *RyBen*,

Glad that you like our expressive approach. Indeed, embodying this romantic touch is what makes Hybrid Strings differ from other virtual instruments.

Best Regards,

Marios


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

Impressive live performance!


----------



## Ed (Jul 16, 2012)

MariosParadisis @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> Hello *Ed*,
> 
> I will give it a shot tomorrow to see how close I can get to this and let you know.



Cool Marios! Dont feel constrained by the Kontakt engine. I know a lot of this sound is due to the FX used, but its the core sound Im after. When I heard HG-Williams speak about this he said it was about playing non-vibrato. So use whatever expensive FX you have if it helps


----------



## Diffusor (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



quantum7 @ Mon Jul 16 said:


> That said, I also think $300 may be a little steep, but developers should price THEIR products the way the THEY see fit. If Marios doesn't sell many copies at $300 I'm sure he has the intelligence to adjust that price.



That' is true. I think the strings sound great but I am not in a hurry to go out and buy them for $300.


----------



## victorv (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



Diffusor @ 16/7/2012 said:


> quantum7 @ Mon Jul 16 said:
> 
> 
> > That said, I also think $300 may be a little steep, but developers should price THEIR products the way the THEY see fit. If Marios doesn't sell many copies at $300 I'm sure he has the intelligence to adjust that price.
> ...



Yeah, +2


----------



## Ed (Jul 16, 2012)

Maybe people will change their mind if/when more user demos come out. I for one will pay that much if something does what I want


----------



## shakuman (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

It sounds killer for me o/~ Marios I am ordering my copy now! please hurry. =o

Shakuman.


----------



## MariosParadisis (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



shakuman @ Tue Jul 17 said:


> It sounds killer for me o/~ Marios I am ordering my copy now! please hurry. =o
> 
> Shakuman.



*Shakuman*,

Thank you for your support, hope you are having a good time with Hybrid Strings 

*Ed*,

Here is what you requested.
It's just a small excerpt because I had not enough time for more! The solo is played twice, with the first time being mono while the second one being wide and also brighter.
I used EQ to match the sound (although I should spend more time for a really good match).
I hope you like it, off-course it's not the same as the original but it's quite a close one, what do you think?

http://soundcloud.com/neocymatics/the-c ... -of-narnia

Best,

Marios


----------



## MaestroRage (Jul 18, 2012)

Marios, I feel like you've nailed the expression, however I don't quite like the tinny sound of the electric violin in hybrid strings. The more organic patch however sounds absolutely fantastic. Putting this on my list, i'll pick it up when I need it


----------



## Ed (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks Marios. I like the second one much more, but feel it could sound much better with different reverb and amp sim. 

Can you post a dry version? The expression works for me.


----------



## MariosParadisis (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

*Ed*,

To be honest, I just tried to match the sound of the video you posted and not to make it sound good. I only used the inbuilt Saturation and Convolution of Hybrid Strings so I agree that with an amp sim and a different reverb it could sound better. The only limit is your imagination and your plug-in palette.

The point is that you liked the expression, because most of the times the lack of expression cannot be over-passed in a v i. while the sound can be always tweaked to death with all these amazing tools nowadays developers are offering.

Best Regards,

Marios


----------



## Ed (Jul 19, 2012)

Thats cool Marios.

If you could post a dry version I think that would show what it "really" sounds like so we can get a better idea of what it would sound like if we added our own FX to it.


----------



## MariosParadisis (Jul 21, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

*Ed*,

I send you a 100% dry version (no reverb, room, eq etc) of the Electric Violin Narnia theme. I also include a track of the piano so you can make your own mix with the effects of your choice.

Here is the link:

http://fs08n5.sendspace.com/dl/7a1cae130dff3dafe82dfff19e280f3d/500aa04d2e5b887b/hpbixv/Narnia%20Project.rar (http://fs08n5.sendspace.com/dl/7a1cae13 ... roject.rar)

I am looking forward to hearing your processing approach.
If you want to share your mix on v.i. please feel free to do so!

*FriFlo*,

As promised, your patches with no vibrato on pitch bend should be in your email inbox by now 

Best Regards,

Marios


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

Thank you Marios! I will try that as soon as I have the time ...


----------



## Hanu_H (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

I am not searching this kind of library at the moment but just wanted to say that the way Marios treats customers is the right way. Developers are doing this for the customers, not the other way, so don't get insulted if somebody makes requests for improvements. Sometimes I feel that some developers have too big ego for this thing. It's selling products to other people and if they like it, they buy it.

Let's not start any debate here, my comments are only meant to make Marios feel good, not to trash other developers.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ed (Jul 22, 2012)

im really confused at how to download that file from Sendspace!


----------



## choc0thrax (Jul 22, 2012)

Ed @ Sun Jul 22 said:


> im really confused at how to download that file from Sendspace!



Maybe try clicking the button that says "Click here to start download from sendspace"... ~o)


----------



## MariosParadisis (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



Hanu_H @ Sun Jul 22 said:


> I am not searching this kind of library at the moment but just wanted to say that the way Marios treats customers is the right way. Developers are doing this for the customers, not the other way, so don't get insulted if somebody makes requests for improvements. Sometimes I feel that some developers have too big ego for this thing. It's selling products to other people and if they like it, they buy it.
> 
> Let's not start any debate here, my comments are only meant to make Marios feel good, not to trash other developers.
> 
> Keep up the good work!



*Hanu*,

Thank you very much for your kind words 
As I already said I really appreciate any support to our Label and respect the hard-earned money of the fellow musicians so I will do my best on repaying their support. Furthermore, hearing the suggestions and requests coming from our customers or even from the potential ones is one great way of evolution and improvement so I don't see why the devs shouldn't take advantage of this.

*Ed*,

I use Firefox and if I click the direct link I posted it automatically downloads the .rar.
In any case, I am re-uploading it to another host so I hope you'll manage to download.

Best,

Marios


P.S. Here's the link on FileFactory:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/7kqwv48 ... roject.rar

Click on the slow download at the bottom.


----------



## 667 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

This looks really interesting-- can we get some additional information/demos on what the "Live Strings" and "Studio Strings" sounds like? Reading the main product page it's not clear to me what the differences are between them, what instruments are covered, etc.


----------



## victorv (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



667 @ 23/7/2012 said:


> This looks really interesting-- can we get some additional information/demos on what the "Live Strings" and "Studio Strings" sounds like? Reading the main product page it's not clear to me what the differences are between them, what instruments are covered, etc.



Same thing. I also want to know the amout of musicians in Studio or Live Strings. I mean, is chamber, symphonic size...


----------



## MariosParadisis (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*



667 @ Mon Jul 23 said:


> This looks really interesting-- can we get some additional information/demos on what the "Live Strings" and "Studio Strings" sounds like? Reading the main product page it's not clear to me what the differences are between them, what instruments are covered, etc.



The difference between Live Strings and Studio Strings lies in their sound/timbre. In the next days I will make a live solo demo with just Live Strings and no other instrument included so you can get the idea.
About the instruments covered, let me repeat that there are no single patches of just Violin or just Cello. Each one of the three Setups included in Hybrid Strings features a unique combination of the sound characteristics of all the Stringed instruments (Violin, Viola, Cello, Contra-Bass) combined in one patch (those characteristics "cross-fade" according to the instrument range).
This developing approach was chosen to avoid the hassle of combining several patches with different ranges and mismatching sound, thus to assist real-time playability and usability. That decision made us entitle the Strings as "Hybrid".



victorv @ Mon Jul 23 said:


> Same thing. I also want to know the amout of musicians in Studio or Live Strings. I mean, is chamber, symphonic size...



Let me shed some light on this: In each patch we feature a Polyphonic mode plus we offer a 100% dry sound with many different convolutions to choose from (mostly early reflections that work as a coloring EQ).
With that being said, the user can combine instances of the same patch with different convolution impulses so he/she can simulate a virtual orchestra, with every player/instrument having its own sound and color, and with no real increase in loaded RAM, as it's the same samples being used (off-course more CPU is needed for the patch itself).
That way the user can choose the number of instances (a.k.a. virtual players) accordingly and maybe send them altogether through his/her favorite Hall Reverb so it all sounds like it was performed in the same Chamber.

I hope I answered to your questions.
A demo showing the Polyphonic/Section capabilities of Hybrid Strings explained above is next on our list (right after the Live Strings performance demo I already mentioned)


All the best,

Marios


----------



## 667 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt*

Thanks, I'm very interested in how the other "sections" sound so looking forward to the demos!


----------



## MariosParadisis (Aug 1, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt *NEW DEMO**

*667*,

As promised, I made an example of how _Live Strings_ instrument sounds. Check out the new demo (Swan Lake) in the first post of this thread.
I hope you like the sound and performance. Waiting for any honest opinions!

Best,

Marios


----------



## MariosParadisis (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt *NEW DEMO**

Apologies for hijacking my own thread but shortly after uploading my last demo of Tchaikovsky's "Swan Lake" theme I got a YouTube notice that the content maybe copyrighted by rumblefish :shock:
Last time I checked Classical Music was royalty-free so I disputed their claim, but they need a month to decide and until then they mention that third party ads will appear on the video!!! (sorry for this inconvenience)

Does anyone have any idea what's going on :?: :?: 
Hopefully we don't face any problems with our YouTube account because of this! :?


----------



## 667 (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt *NEW DEMO**

Not uncommon problem with Rumblefish. I think you will be fine once a human actually reviews this-- the initial copyright claim is automated.

http://www.techdirt.com/articles/201204 ... ight.shtml

edit: demo sounds great! Still "ethnic"-y but obviously that's the vibe of this library, as well as how you play it. But I think it's easily the most realistic and expressive solo violin and cello I've heard.

I suspect that the intense character of this library would actually blend really well in a section (adding life into great-sounding but otherwise a bit lifeless samples, perhaps?)


----------



## MariosParadisis (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: NEOCYMATICS Hybrid Strings Library for Kontakt *NEW DEMO**



667 @ Fri Aug 03 said:


> Not uncommon problem with Rumblefish. I think you will be fine once a human actually reviews this-- the initial copyright claim is automated.
> 
> http://www.techdirt.com/articles/201204 ... ight.shtml
> 
> ...



Everything's fixed with the copyright, thanks for reassuring us with your info, nevertheless. 
Glad that you liked the last demo. Do you think it still sounds Ethnic? Well, it must be my playing style with H.S. - it forces me to "slide" a little bit more between the notes :D 
Maybe the timbre also points to that direction, as we went for an Ethnic approach on the first place with this library.

For sure H.S. would blend well in a section (I assume you mean with a different library, right?) with some reverb processing to bring them in the "same room" and some "glue" compression. 

During September I will start making some demos showing the section capabilities of H.S. as you can achieve really interesting results combining the legato patches with the polyphonic ones.


----------



## MariosParadisis (Sep 8, 2012)

Hello again, we are back to business after a short vacation. New projects start taking shape, hopefully we will have another library before 2013. 
I hope everyone had a pleasant summer time. Check our new YouTube video update:


----------



## shakuman (Sep 9, 2012)

MariosParadisis @ Sun Sep 09 said:


> Hello again, we are back to business after a short vacation. New projects start taking shape, hopefully we will have another library before 2013.
> I hope everyone had a pleasant summer time. Check our new YouTube video update:




Wow excellent feeling o/~ Hope the next release will be ethnic clarinet! 0oD


----------



## MariosParadisis (Sep 13, 2012)

shakuman @ Sun Sep 09 said:


> Wow excellent feeling o/~ Hope the next release will be ethnic clarinet! 0oD



Thanks a lot shakuman, glad that you like it 

About your other comment.. who knows? Maybe you are hoping towards the right direction :wink: :wink:


Best,

Marios


----------



## pierre434 (Sep 13, 2012)

Can we make with HS, convincing (emotional) background string lines ? 
The demos shows the expressiveness , but can we achieve beautiful legato lines ?
Thanks


----------



## TheUnfinished (Sep 14, 2012)

Sounds great Marios. Have been looking for an electric violin for ages.

Any thoughts about selling the three parts separately?


----------



## MariosParadisis (Sep 15, 2012)

pierre434 @ Thu Sep 13 said:


> Can we make with HS, convincing (emotional) background string lines ?
> The demos shows the expressiveness , but can we achieve beautiful legato lines ?
> Thanks



*pierre434*

If it's not a big hassle please provide me with a YouTube or other media file of the sound you would like to match, I want to be sure before answering "yes or no" to your question. Thanks.


*TheUnfinished*

Glad that you liked it, Electric Violin is one of my favorite instruments.
Right now separate instrument purchase is not an option. We received some requests concerning this subject; if we get more interest towards that direction we will give it a shot.

Greetings,

Marios


----------

